# ST224P Auger won’t disengage



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2019)

Hi folks - I have a new ST224P. It worked fine for first storm, but since then, as soon as I first engage the auger, the auger doesn’t disengage when I release the trigger handle. After I shut down the engine and it sits in my garage, the trigger handle operates fine. I have opened the black housing and can see the return spring is working fine when I press the trigger handle. I suspect the cable may need adjustment or replacement (so soon?)... if I need to adjust the turnbuckle on the cable, any hints as to which way? Could a new cable be getting stuck? Thanks!


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I know this is obvious but this not happening when the drive handle is down correct? The auger handle will not release when the drive is engaged. If not then check the little black plastic right under the auger handle with teeth on it, some times they can catch.


——————————————
Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2019)

e.fisher26 said:


> I know this is obvious but this not happening when the drive handle is down correct? The auger handle will not release when the drive is engaged. If not then check the little black plastic right under the auger handle with teeth on it, some times they can catch.
> 
> 
> ——————————————
> ...


Thanks, Noma — I’ll check that interlock. That could be the problem. Will report back!


----------



## kenmand (Feb 9, 2017)

If the lever is in the up position and the auger is still running, your auger cable may need adjustment to put more slack in it, allowing the brake to engage.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2019)

Thanks for this — I took it out yesterday and of course everything worked just fine🙄, so I was unable to confirm whether the interlock was sticking or not. Good to know that I may need to slacken the cable if the problem returns when Drive is not engaged.


----------

